
How to manage a small web project: a simple approach - nreece
http://woork.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-manage-small-web-project-simple.html
======
jnorthrop
That plan is a bit too idyllic from my experience. Rarely does the client of a
small web-based application possess the ability to conceptualize the
application based on a specification -- more often then not they will need to
see it partially built to finally "get it."

Given that there needs to be some iterative process between steps 1 and 2.
Something like define scope -> identify features -> develop -> reassess scope.

~~~
patio11
Any plans which ends with "release" scares me. I've written many of them. It
_never_ works out.

~~~
CalmQuiet
Sorry - I'm a noob - but how else is is supposed to end? Or would you have
there be cycle of (beta release <-> feedback)?

~~~
pedalpete
'release' is identified as an end. But web projects and businesses don't or
shouldn't 'end'. It is a continuous cycle of invention, so at the 'end', you
are really at the beginning of defining the next stage.

